# New Boarders !!



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Friends sold their ranch so dropped off a couple of boarders.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

now i know absolutely nothing about horses

to me a horse is a horse of course of course...........

but i sure like the looks of that lighter colored one


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They are good mountain horses, Jesus ( spanish ) the light colored one decided to roll around and found some burrs.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Some great looking horses, only thing that they're missing is a saddle and a rider.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What are you going to do with all that horsepower anyway?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> What are you going to do with all that horsepower anyway?


 For now they can work as mowers to keep the grass down.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

very nice enjoy your visitors....


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like they were well kept--- once they get to chomp'in on all that grass you have, they'll probably turn into real toads.lol.

Seems as though the buckskin has taken a shine'in to ya Rick.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Looks like they were well kept--- once they get to chomp'in on all that grass you have, they'll probably turn into real toads.lol.
> 
> Seems as though the buckskin has taken a shine'in to ya Rick.
> 
> awprint:


The owners keep good care of all of their stock, just over a day and Jesus already found some burrs. We'll take them for a ride shortly.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

only good horse is the one in the quik-wok stir-fry. :eating: same goes with cat


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Quit horsing around !


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Hay burners! I'm grtting 2 myself.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

texaspredatorhunter said:


> Hay burners! I'm grtting 2 myself.


 Not much buying of hay for these guy's.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i keep coming back here just to look at that lighter colored horse

she sure is a beautiful animal


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> i keep coming back here just to look at that lighter colored horse
> 
> she sure is a beautiful animal


 He is a fine looking lean machine.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nicest looking mowers I have ever looked at.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I also like the dun (buckskin), I can't tell if there's a dorsal stripe....................


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> I also like the dun (buckskin), I can't tell if there's a dorsal stripe....................


No stripe unless he rolls in something.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

buckskin, you were right cat


----------

